# Name this bug:



## Marlo (Oct 9, 2004)

As promised, here's a pic of whatever those things are. The picture sucks, but you can at least get the size and general shape of these things.

I killed it because they are fast little buggers and it was impossible to get a picture of it running around. I put it in hot water but that made it's legs curl up.

Again, the birds seem to have a lot of these on them. They get really active as the birds start cooling down, especially by the time you start cleaning the bird. They'll start climbing up your arm...

Chigger? Feather Lice? Tic?










http://www.integratedfacilitysys.com/it.JPG[/img]


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

AAAHHHHH. I do believe that is a yuckybug! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Cooties Cooties Cooties ! :rollin:


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

nice use of scale!!

feather lice I'd guess...


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

mmmmm...that looks delicious


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I can't be certain of the species by the picture, but it is certainly some species of Mallophaga. They are the chewing lice of birds and mammals. They feed on hair, or in this case feathers, and skin of the host. Much like the blood sucking Anoplura, when things cool down it is time for them to get out of Dodge. Pelicans have them on about four times the size of the one you have pictured. Not much to worry about if a few get on you. They will leave you as quickly as a cold mallard.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Plainsmans our winner!!!
http://www.discoverlife.org/nh/tx/Insec ... allophaga/
Check this site about it!
"The Mallophaga are described as wingless (Apterous), hemimetabolous (having a simple metamorphosis i.e. no pupa) ectoparsites (living on the outside of their hosts) of mostly birds but also of some mammals, there are about 2 800 species world wide. The range in size from 0.5 to 10 mm long dorsoventrally flattened with reduced compound eyes and no ocelli. The antennae are 3 to 5 segmented and capitate (with a knob on the end) and recessed into the head in the Amblycera but filiform (thin and linear) in the Ischnocera and may be modifiesd as clasping organs in the male. Their mouthparts are designed for biting and they have no cerci, there is some suggestion that they may have evolved from the Psocoptera (Book and Bark Lice)."

My guess is that it is one of the 2800 species?


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

I think I shall name him Gregory.


----------



## duckbuster808 (Apr 27, 2004)

looks like a water lice bug...there are alot on the ducks here in MI...they wont be gone until there is a really good frost.


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Ill stick with the Yuckybug :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Marlo (Oct 9, 2004)

curty said:


> Ill stick with the Yuckybug :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yeah well, let's just keep this "Yuckybug" between me and the forum... I don't need my buddies hearing me scream "Yuckybug"!

:biggrin:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I can see this thread getting disgusting as my mind is beginng to spin about the possiblilities! :bartime: :laugh:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Give me a bowl full of those and some white rice, add a little butter and salt, a couple of beers and man would that be a meal!!!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Yes, Gregory the finest addition to the sushii bar!!!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

~PC~ 
The more recipes you have...the more I eat!!!!Keep them coming! :beer: 
I believe those are close to the same bug that monkey's eat off of each other.
Darwinism ehhhh???


----------



## Marlo (Oct 9, 2004)

Maverick said:


> ~PC~
> The more recipes you have...the more I eat!!!!Keep them coming! :beer:
> I believe those are close to the same bug that monkey's eat off of each other.
> Darwinism ehhhh???


Wow, see what you can learn online! Listen, I've been on this forum for.. oh a week and I already feel like you guys in ND are like...ah, brothers. The guilt trip is killing me, how can I enjoy these delicacies so selfishly when my brethren out west are without. I wouldn't be able to sleep at night for the love of God!

I'll just send them to Chris and he can share the spoils with everyone as he see's fit!

uke: :rollin:


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

feather lice and they leave their host when it is dead. always let predators sit outside before throwing them in your truck or u will have fleas where the sun dont shine. Made my first mistake with that years ago and didnt drive my truck for 3 days spayed Raid in every day and left the windows shu


----------

